# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Humanitarna akcija "Majke pomažu" na riječkom Korzu, subota, 12.5.

## lollipop

Ako ste planirali popiti jutarnju kavicu na riječkom Korzu navratitre i do štanda ispred pošte!

Evo malo opširnije:
Povodom Majčina dana  organizira se  humanitarna akcija  kojom će se prikupljati materijalna  dobra – robica i potrepštine za djecu koje će raspodijeliti udruga Roda,  a dio preprodati  te novčana sredstva koristiti dalje za rad Udruge.  Ovom prilikom apeliramo na  obitelji kojima je takva vrsta donacije  potrebna da se jave Udruzi koja će zatim vršiti raspodjelu donacija, a  sve informacije kao i kontakte možete pronaći na www.roda.hr. Prikupljaju se materijalna dobra – roba i oprema za djecu do 14 godina starosti,  a primat će  se i trudnička odjeća, iako moramo naglasiti roba mora  biti očuvana i čista. Akciji su se rado odazvali i zborovi Mali Riječani  i Morčići koji će u 11h imati prigodan glazbeni nastup koji će  zasigurno biti izvrsna poslastica za sve Riječane i one koji se u to  vrijeme zateknu na poznatoj riječkoj šetnici.
 Pozivamo vas da  subotnje prijepodne na Korzu provedete na najljepši način, uz dječju  pjesmu i priliku da učinimo nešto više, ljepše i bolje. Zajedničkim  snagama možemo unijeti osmijeh i radost u druge domove, a to je poanta  svega i sigurni smo da će majke, ali i šire građanstvo prepoznati  vrijednost akcije i malim prilogom učiniti jako puno.
 Vidimo se u subotu na Korzo, malim doprinosom akciji - zajedno možemo učiniti puno!

I link na face event: https://www.facebook.com/events/566557810034175/

----------


## Beti3

Samo, subota je 11.05  :Smile:  pa promijeni naslov, brzo. Idem sad tražiti nešto za donirati sutra.

 Izgleda da je prebačeno na 18.5. Može potvrda?

----------


## lollipop

PREBAČENO JE ZA 18.5. 
Kiša je kriva...
No, u svakom zlu i neko dobro  :Wink: 
Dobili smo malo više vremena i priliku da zavirimo u sve one ladice/ormare/kutije koje ne otvaramo često. Možda se još nešto pronađe!

----------


## lollipop

i upssss! ne znam popravit naslov...  :Sad:

----------

